# feeling so numb



## maybeoneday1979 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi all,

i have been throu my 2nd fet and never got my snowbabe put in me my 4 frostys never survived the thaw im so heartbroken. Dont know what our next step is i think we will b at the bottom of the list whch where i live its 3 and a half yrs so going to have to find the money from somewhere to pay for it.

my husband has bn amazing its so tough on him. my sis preg early stages tho my nephews first birthday party is next wk i just dont know how i can face it my family just doesnt get how hard it is. Just want to disappear. 

its so ironic its bn 9 months exactly til my last fet as well so i should have had my wee baby in my arms about now  .
when  am i gonna get a break!!!

Also does any1 know when i would get my period as im unsure cos i never had my embie put in.

baby dust to u all J xxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

xxx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

It's all so unfair  

My sister in law had a baby on 9th jan this year, I lost my baby 4 days later at 14 weeks......
She's now pregnant again. When I found out it felt like someone had ripped my heart out.

I hope u do get the break u deserve.....

Loads of baby dust


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

maybeoneday1979

So sorry to hear your snowbabies didn't survive the thaw.  This whole thing can be so cruel.

If you were having a medicated FET, your period should arrive once all of the drugs are out of your system, it's common for it to be late for the next month or two.


----------



## maybeoneday1979 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi jelly bean,

Im so sorry to hear what happened its all so horrible. Thanks for ur reply i am feeling a little better just trying to kp busy just now.

Lots of baby dust to u.

thanks daisy chain i was a bit concerned not had much of a period yet totally dreading the nxt 1.

xxxx baby dust xxxxx


----------

